# I think I had a brain injury...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a brain scan done, and it came back normal. I had those tests done a few times where they attach wires to your head, I think it's called and ECG, and some came back normal but I think one wasn't. I was reading about brain injuries and I relate to some of the symptoms. For example I used to have trouble reading...not concentrating, but like the letters would look weird, especially when they were black on white or white on black. Also I've been hit on the head a few times and I think but I'm not sure a few of the times I felt like I was going to faint. Now I'm pretty sure, if I can remember, that I will need to talk to this to my doctor/psychiatrist. I just need to write all of this out. What made me think of this is that I found a study that said that they tested schizophrenics, and like 60% of them had brain lesions. I'm not trying to scare myself or anything and I don't have schizophrenia...I'm not even scared right now. In fact if I found it is a brain injury and not a mental illness, I would be relived because it means it won't be progressive...I think anyone with strange symptoms the doctors can't quite diagnose but count as mental illness should have some kind of brain testing done...


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

You have anxiety my friend, been there and had all those tests.
I could be wrong but your post sounded so familiar to me.

You'll be fine.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Dexter33 said:


> You have anxiety my friend, been there and had all those tests.
> I could be wrong but your post sounded so familiar to me.
> 
> You'll be fine.


Hi...the thing is...I have been hit on the head pretty hard in a few accidents were I felt disoriented/dizzy/like I was going to faint right after! It's not just anxiety...


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, so I had an appointment with my psychiatrist. She said she wouldn't have brought it up unless I did or someone told me, but I do have a tiny bit of brain damage, but I am almost 100%. Wow. I always "felt" it you know? It is from not eating well enough/starving for really long.


----------

